# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  مطلوب محامي من السعوديه للضرورة القصوى

## مطلع حياة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء انا اريد استشاره عاجله 
انا ام لطفلتين الاولى 9 سنوات والثانيه سنتين اود الانفصال عن والدهم لظروووف قاهره
ولكنه يهددني للضغط علي للبقاء معه بانه سوف تضل البنات لديه
هل لي بمعرفة القانون في ذلك علما باني سعوديه فهل هناك احد لديه علم بالاجرااات المتبعه في موضوع مثل هذا اتمنى ان اجد الرد لديكم

----------


## البرنس

اختى العزيزة انتى لديك فى المنتدى شيوخ القانون وعباقرتة توجهى الى قسم اعضاء هيئة التدريس ووجهى سوالك الى الدكتور غنام فهو مختص لانة لديه دراسات مقارنة بالقانون السعودى وهو عالم فى القانون

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الحكم الشرعى للحضانة بعد الطلاق:

اذا كان الطفل ذكرا فيخير عند سن التمييز( سبع سنوات) .

أما إن كان فتاة فتبدأ عندها سن التمييز ببلوغها مبلغ النساء وهي تسع سنين في رواية عند الإمام أحمد .وعندها تكون الحضانة للأب لأنه في العادة يكون هو الأغير عليها وهذه هي العلة عند الفقهاء من انتقال حضانة الفتاة للأب عند هذا السن .

اذا كانت الأم و الأب سعوديين فالمحكمة تقضي حسب الشرع أن الحضانة بزواج الأم تنتقل للأب .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الى الأخت السائلة القانون السعودي في هذا هو شرع الله لا غيرهـ .

وأود  تذكيرك بأن أبغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق ولا تنسي حديث ثوبان أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أَيُّمَا امرأةٍ سأَلَتْ زوجَها طَلاقًا مِن غيرِ بَأْسٍ فَحَرامٌ علَيها رائحةُ الجَنَّةِ". أخرجــه أبـو داود .

وقال تعالى ( وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم )

فالصبر مطلب شرعي تمسكي به قدر الإمكان .

----------


## مطلع حياة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا للاستاذ الفقي على الاجابه ولكن الاجابه حيرتني هل بنتي البالغه 9 سنوات حضانتها لي الا ان اتزوج او انها لوالدها
المشكله ان والدهها عنيد جدا وسوف اضطر للقضاء للحصول على حضانتهم فهل الموضوع هذا ياخذ وقت طويل في المحكمه وما هي الحقوقي بعد الطلاق بالنسبه للطليقي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الحضانة فى حالة البنت دون التاسعة تكون لكى ولكن فى تمام التاسعة تنتقل للأب , بمعنى أن ابنتك التى عمرها سنتان ستظل بحضانتك والبنت التى عمرها تسع سنوات ستنتقل حضانتها للأب لأنه الأغير أو بمعنى آخر سيكون غيورا عليها أكثر من أى شخص آخر كرواية الامام أحمد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سيدتى أنا محام مصرى ولكنى أجتهد فى الحصول على اجابات بخصوص مسألتك , الاجابة السابقة تم ذكرها من واقع القانون السعودى للأحوال الشخصية , وسأوالى البحث والتقصى عن حقوقك بعد الطلاق والاجراءات المتبعة وهل سيطول الأمر من عدمه.
بالبحث المبداى من خلال شبكة الانترنت تبين وجود واقع مرير تعانية المرأة السعودية بالنسبة لمشكلات الطلاق وتباين فى الأحكام القضائية يتفاوت من منطقة لأخرى , لذا أرجو منك ذكر المنطقة التى تتبعينها تحديدا , وسأحاول فى أقصى وقت ممكن امدادك بالمعلومات التى تحتاجينها مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار بتعنت زوجك حسبما ذكرتى ....
ربنا يسهل ونجد ثغرات قانونية تمكنك من اقتضاء جميع حقوقك وفى أسرع وقت, بعض الباحثين فى القانون السعودى ذكروا فى مقالات عديدة على شبكة الانترنت أن النظام السعودى به العديد من الثغرات لذا سأحاول البحث لكى عن تلك الثغرات بحيث تخدم مدعاتك القضائية ضد هذا الزوج المتعنت أو العنيد على لسان قول منكى......

أعتقد أننى سأضطر لزيارة مكتبة كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة مرة أخرى  :Smile:

----------


## مطلع حياة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السيد الفقي اشكرك على هذا التجاوب وجزاك الله الجنه
اما بالنسبه لمكاني فانا من من مدينه الطائف غرب السعوديه

----------


## د. رضا محمود العبد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخت الكريمة 

أولا : لا يفوتني أن أشيد بالموقف النبيل للأستاذ هيثم الفقي على تجاوبه الكريم مع مشكلتك 
ومحاولته الصادقة مساعدتك وأشكر له حرصه على تقديم يد العون

ثانيا : أشير عليكم باستشارة أحد مكاتب المحاماة بالمملكة للحصول على دراسة واقعية 
لحالتك بعد أن يسمع منك كل الظروف والملابسات وفي هذا الصدد أنصحك بالرجوع إلى 
مكتب اللزام (محامون ومستشارون ) ص ب 11391 الرياض 250532 السعودية فاكس 
012886697

allazzam.com

مع تقديري واحترامي

----------


## المحامى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخت مطلع الحياة الاساتذه الافاضل ان الحضانه للاب بالنسبة لحالتك ولا مجال فى هذا الشان للتخيير او المناقشة ولكن اذ ثبت ان الاب ليس كفاءة للحضانه فانها تنتقل بعد ذلك للذى يليه وهو ام الام ثم ام الاب وهكذا .
اما بالنسبة لحقوقك بعد الطلاق فليس لكى الا حق وحد فقط وهو نفقة المتعة هذا على حد ما فهمنا من سؤالك والوقائع المطروحة امامنا هذا هو الموضوع باختصار وبشرعية

----------


## المحامى

عفواً باقية للاجابة بعالية بالنسبة للبنت عمر سنتين فهى فى حضانتك حتى تبلغ سبع سنوات اذا لم تتزوجى اما بالنسبة لحقوقك فى هذه الحالة فسوف تكون توفير مسكن حضانه او اجر مسكن حضانه واجر حضانة لكى ونفقة للصغيره

----------


## سيد مرعى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تعمل المحاكم السعودية في قضية الحضانة والإلحاق وفق المذهب الحنبلي الذي يذهب إلى إجبار الفتاة على الالتحاق بأبيها، وتخيير الصبي بين أحد الوالدين متى بلغ كلٌّ منهما سن السابعة، اعتمادًا على الحادثة التي وقعت في زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والتي تحكي قصة امرأة جاءت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بابنها الذي كان يقوم على مصالحها من إحضار الماء والطعام، تشكو والده الذي يريد انتزاعه منها، وتروي القصة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التفت إلى الصبي قائلاً: "هذا أبوك وهذه أمك فاختر أيهما شئت"، فأخذ بيد أمه فانصرفت به.
وهذه الحادثة أولاً: لم تذكر أن هناك ضررًا سيقع على الصبي بالتحاقه بأبيه أو ببقائه عند أمه؛ إذ إن كلتا البيئتين كما يبدو من الرواية كانت صالحة لتربيته إلا أن احتياج الأم إليه كان أشد؛ لذلك خيره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان ما اختار. ثانيًا: هذه القصة وقعت اتفاقًا في شأن طفلٍ ذكر، بمعنى أنه لم تقع حادثة أخرى في شأن فتاة -أو لم تنقل على الأقل- حتى نعلم منها ما سيكون حكم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها، وهو ما يشير إلى أن هذا الحكم -أي التخيير- هو حكم كل طفلٍ هذا شأنه، سواءً كان ذكرًا أم أنثى؛ بدليل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقل: وهذا حكم الصبي أما الفتاة فإنها تجبر على التحاق بأبيها، وهو بيان مهم للجزم بالإجبار، وتأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة إليه محال في حق الأنبياء عليهم السلام؛ لذلك يُستغرب جزم الحنابلة بإجبار الفتاة دون الصبي لمجرد أن حادثة التخيير وقعت لصبي، وليس ثمة دليل لا من قريب ولا من بعيد يشير إلى ذلك؛ لذلك تجد الشافعية يذهبون إلى تخيير كلٍّ من الجنسين (الذكر والأنثى) اعتمادًا على ذات الرواية. ونظر كلٌّ من الحنفية والمالكية إلى المصلحة على اعتبار أن مفهوم الحضانة هو التربية والإحاطة بالرعاية والإصلاح؛ لذلك تجدهم لا يقرون قضية التخيير من أصلها، سواءً للولد أو الفتاة؛ لأن الطفل إذا خُيّر فإنه لغلبة هواه وعدم معرفته بمصلحته ولقصور عقله قد يختار غالبًا من عنده الراحة وعدم الحزم وإن لم يتحقق فيه النظر له. من هذا المنطلق نجد الحنفية يحكمون بإجبار الصبي بعد سن السابعة على الالتحاق بأبيه إلى سن البلوغ لحاجته إليه أكثر من حاجته إلى أمه في تنشئته على التخلق بآداب الرجال وأخلاقهم، وبعد البلوغ يُخير بين أبويه، وإن أراد أن ينفرد فله ذلك إلا إذا خُشي عليه. ويرى المالكية المصلحة في تركه عند الأم إلى البلوغ على اعتبار أنها أكثر تفرغًا من الأب للتربية، وبعد البلوغ له أن يذهب حيث يشاء أيضًا ما لم يُخش عليه.
أما البنت فكلا المذهبين يرى المصلحة في تركها لدى الأم بعد السابعة لشدة احتياجها إليها في تعلم آداب النساء وشئون إدارة البيت، وكيفية التعامل مع فترة البلوغ الحرجة.  لذلك تمتد عند الحنفية حضانة البنت إلى سن البلوغ وبعدها تجبر على الالتحاق بأبيها دون تخيير، بينما يتوسع المالكية لتمتد حضانة البنت عند أمها إلى أن تتزوج وتنتقل إلى بيت زوجها حتى لو بلغت البنت ثلاثين أو أربعين سنة قبل أن تتزوج، وطبعًا في جميع الحالات ما لم يُخش على الطفل، سواء كان ذكرًا أم أنثى من ضررٍ أو فساد
وهكذا نلمس الاختلافات المتشعبة والكثيرة حول رؤية تضمن أفضل تنشئة للأطفال في ظل ظروف فراق الأبوين، وهذا ما يؤكد ضرورة النظر في العلة الحقيقية من الحضانة والتي هي رعاية المحضون وحمايته من الضرر وحماية المجتمع منه عند تجنيبه أسباب التشرد والانحراف، وهذا ما يدفع إلى مناشدة القضاء السعودي إلى تشكيل لجان اجتماعية تنظر في البيئة الأصلح لاحتضان هؤلاء الأطفال، بعيدًا عن التطبيق الروتيني المحض بإجبار البنت على الالتحاق بأبيها وتخيير الولد؛ إذ ليس بالضرورة أن تكون المصلحة في ذلك. وقد أشار الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله إلى هذا المعنى عندما قال: (ولو كان الأب عاجزًا عن حفظها أو يهمله -أي الحفظ- لاشتغاله عنه، أو قلة دينه، والأم قائمة بحفظها قدمت). وقال أيضًا: (إذا قُدِّر أن الأب تزوج بضرة وهو يتركها عندها وهي لا تعمل مصلحتها، بل تؤذيها أو تقصِّر في مصلحتها، وأمها تعمل مصلحتها ولا تؤذيها فالحضانة هنا للأم قطعًا). وهذا يؤكد أن مدار الأمر على المصلحة. وهنا كلمة لا بد أن توجه إلى الآباء والأمهات قبل القضاء بأنهما مهما احتدمت الخلافات بينهما فإن الأمر إذا وصل إلى الأولاد فإن عليهما التحلي بالحكمة والروية والنظر بعقلانية في مصلحتهم، فيعملان حتى بعد الفراق وذهاب كلٍّ في حاله وتكوينه لحياةٍ جديدة على التعاون يدًا بيدٍ من أجل الحفاظ على فلذة أكبادهما وحمايتهم وتوفير أفضل الأجواء الملائمة لإصلاحهم، والوصول بهم إلى مرافئ الأمان إلى أن يبلغوا سنًّا يكونون فيه قادرين على القيام بأمرهم، وألا يسمحا للخلافات التي أدت بهما إلى الفراق أن تتجاوز مخالبها لتُطال الأطفال الأبرياء الذين لا ناقة لهم في كل ذلك ولا بعير.
والخلاصة
ان العمل في المحاكم السعودية 
اجبار الفتاة على الالحاق بابيها
تخيير الصبي متى بلغ السابعة
ولكن لكل منهما ضوابط ووتستطعيى ان تثبتى ان الاب غير صالح للحضانه اذا كانت لديكى اسباب قويه
كان يكون الاب مدمنا للمخدارت او غير امين على حضانة اولاده
                                                          سيد مرعى
                                                       مستشار قانوني 

                                                          الرياض

----------


## المحامي ابو عبد الله

بخصوص سؤال الأخت الفاضلة عن اجراءات المحاكم ، فهي مع الأسف الشديد طويلة
وتأخذ وقتاً طويلا ، وخاصة اذا كان الخصم مماطلاً ومتلاعب !!
أما بخصوص الحضانة فالقاضي في هذه الحالة يراعي الأصلح للبنت حتى لو خالف المذهب او القول المشهور بالمذهب ، والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## المحامي المتفائل

الاخت مطلع الحياة اود بداية بسؤالك مقر اقامتك هل هي نفس مقر اقامة الزوج اولا ؟

----------


## بين الجدي وسهيل

الحضانة للأب في السن القانوني وفي حال زواجك قبل بلوغ السن القانوني الله يعينك0

----------

